# Umstieg von Plesk auf ISPConfig: Domains mit http und https Ausgaben.



## Paul (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo. 
Ich habe einen Internetauftritt mit einem öffentlichen Bereich, den der Apache mit http ausliefert, und einen Bereich hinter einem Login, den der Apache mit dem Protokoll https ausliefern soll. Wie bilde ich das am Besten in ISPConfig ab?  
Stecke ich die http-Sourcen in den web-Ordner und die https-Sourcen in eine Subdomain? Gibt es hierzu „Best Practices“? 
Meine Frage rührt daher, weil ich  vorher Plesk genutzt hatte. Da gab es in der Domain-Root je einen Ordner für http und https. 
Schönen Dank im Voraus für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Till (22. Mai 2009)

Der http und https Folder ist bei ISPConfig identisch, nämlich "web".


----------



## Paul (29. Mai 2009)

Kurze Nachfrage dazu:
Die http-Sourcen aus dem Web-Bereich des Plesk-Servers habe ich umgezogen in den Web-Bereich des ISPConfig-Servers. Alles läuft prima.
Den httpsdocs-Ordner des Plesk-Servers habe ich komplett in den Web-Ordner des ISPConfig-Servers kopiert. Er ist jetzt Unterordner des Web-Ordners. Wenn ich nun im Browser der umgezogenen Domain auf einen Menüpunkt klicke, der auf https umschalten soll, dann wechselt der Browser zwar auf https, zeigt aber in Firefox folgende Fehlermeldung "Fehlercode: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long."
Ich vermute, da fehlen mir einfach noch Infos. Hat jemand einen Tipp, an welcher Schraube ich noch drehen muss?
Schönen Dank im Voraus für Eure Tipps.
PS
Kleine Frage im Nebensatz:
Ist "42go ISP-Manager" der Projektfarm GmbH die Kaufversion von ISPConfig 2(3)? So wie wir es auch von Redhat und Suse kennen?


----------



## Till (29. Mai 2009)

> in Firefox folgende Fehlermeldung "Fehlercode: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long."


Dann stimmt was mit demm SSL Zertifikat nicht. 1. Stell sicher dass Du auch eine eindeutige IP für das Web ausgewählt hast und nicht * und 2. dass Du auch ein SSL Zertifikat erzeugt hast. Denk immer daran dass es 1 - 2 Minuten dauern kann, bis Config Änderungen geschrieben sind.



> Ist "42go ISP-Manager" der Projektfarm GmbH die Kaufversion von ISPConfig 2(3)? So wie wir es auch von Redhat und Suse kennen?


42goISP ist der Vorgänger von ISPConfig 2 (sozusagen ISPConfig 1) und ist seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr für Neukunden erhältlich.


----------



## Paul (29. Mai 2009)

Genau der richtige Tipp. Jetzt funktioniert auch SSL. - Super!
Der Fehler war:
Ich hatte vom Plesk-Server das SSL-Zertifikat geholt, und den Code von "---Begin Certificate---" bis "---End Certificate---" in ISPConfig in das Feld "SSL-Zertifikat" kopiert. Dann habe ich im darunter befindlichen Aktionsfeld "Zertifikat speichern" ausgewählt und darunter auf den Button "Speichern" geklickt.
Richtig ist aber:
Das Zertifikat in das Feld "SSL-Zertifikat" kopieren. Dann die Aktion "Zertifikat erzeugen" auswählen, und darunter auf den Button "Speichern" klicken.
Mit kürzeren Worten: Das Zertifikat muss erzeugt, und nicht einfach kopiert werden.
Danke für den Tipp!
PS
Wenn ich gute Software kennengelernt habe, dann bin ich auch immer bereit dafür Geld auszugeben und eine Kaufversion zu erwerben. Bei Redhat und Suse ist das Geschäftsmodell soweit bekannt. Von ISPConfig gibt es also keine Kaufversion?


----------



## Till (29. Mai 2009)

> Wenn ich gute Software kennengelernt habe, dann bin ich auch immer bereit dafür Geld auszugeben und eine Kaufversion zu erwerben. Bei Redhat und Suse ist das Geschäftsmodell soweit bekannt. Von ISPConfig gibt es also keine Kaufversion?


Von ISPConfig gibt es keine Kaufversion. Die Entwicklung von ISPConfig wird von howtoforge.com gesponsert. Wenn Du dem ispconfig projekt etwas gutes tun möchtest dann kannst Du Dir ja überlegen ob Du Dir z.B. eine howtoforge Subscription holst.


----------

